# Red Power!



## 8433jeff

I found this, and who better than me to start this thread?

[video=youtube;xQLfx1N9FqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQLfx1N9FqE[/video]


----------



## hanniedog

Reminds me I need to do a couple things to the 1586.


----------



## 8433jeff

[video=youtube;Ni-XcJIJZsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni-XcJIJZsU[/video]

Like polish it up for the dance?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Thanks for the vid, Jeff.

I remember the day my uncle traded his 560 in on a new to him 1206 - thought he had made the big time back then, cab and duals.

Thirty some years later, I'm still wanting a cab tractor - but I know better than to want one of those noisy rattling POS year-a-rounds that seemed like the best thing since sliced bread way back when.


----------



## farmer steve

If it ain't "RED" leave it in the shed.


----------



## hanniedog

Yea those old cabs were noisy but they sure beat sittng out in the rain and cold/snow. First "
big" tractor I drove was a 1206. Peanut(it had a snoopy medalion on it) was a sweet running tractor. Sure miss the straight pipe sound she made.


----------



## 8433jeff

farmer steve said:


> If it ain't "RED" leave it in the shed.



This won't end well.


----------



## 8433jeff

Steve NW WI said:


> Thanks for the vid, Jeff.
> 
> I remember the day my uncle traded his 560 in on a new to him 1206 - thought he had made the big time back then, cab and duals.
> 
> Thirty some years later, I'm still wanting a cab tractor - but I know better than to want one of those noisy rattling POS year-a-rounds that seemed like the best thing since sliced bread way back when.



Any cab will rattle. I hated seeing the oldtimers in dozers who claimed they had to keep the doors open so they could see. Cat doors didn't fold against the cab then, and they would shake the crap out them, catch limbs with them, fill the cab and A/C-heater with dust. The guy that brought his lapso opso dog took the cake, it rode around with him all day in a D5M.

I hated Grandpas year a round, unless it was winter. Couldn't convince him to take the doors and windows out during the summer. Dad bought a new heat houser for the 630, and that helped more than I ever thought it might.


----------



## Marco

Filling the hydraulics on 06 to 66 with cab is kind of a pain. Take the top center bolt out on that big cover on the left side where the transfer case would go to keep it from burping.


----------



## Marco

Took it like a trouperView attachment 297664


----------



## Marco

*Marco, I need help*

View attachment 297665


----------



## Marco

Unplug the camera, nowbody cares, you all have a good night.


----------



## hanniedog

So what took a crap Marco or was it just getting tired?


----------



## Marco

Sleeves, piston rattle, rolledher block around and laid six beads of 7014 in each hole
Pulling a 12' a Glencoe digger


----------



## Marco

View attachment 297670


----------



## Marco

change the coolant filter on your 414.436,466 Binders


----------



## dingeryote

At a certain point, even old Binders rate to have a Guardian Saint.

St.Marco has a kinda nice ring to it. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Marco

No Calor da Noite (In the Heat of the Night) - YouTube


----------



## Marco

*Father*

Based on the crap that we learned to run this thing on in 2008 we need to get you a ride home in case it chokes on a French fry.


Low and behold, here comes old Tuffy smelling like a McDonalds burning down next to a drag strip.

Old pig will blow clinks that will eat thru a spring army coat.


----------



## Marco

806 Roosa Master, you think I got time to screw around with a RD pump?


----------



## Marco

*Mueseum quality*

only 2 knives guy used it to chop dry hay to blow in the barn, have the other 7. #15
View attachment 304464


----------



## 8433jeff

[video=youtube;y7ePzaT937w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ePzaT937w[/video]


----------



## 8433jeff

[video=youtube;dXw22VdRbGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXw22VdRbGM[/video]


----------



## Marco

It is possible to punch an early m block out to Super M and use the small journal crank and put it in a MTA.View attachment 304468


----------



## 8433jeff

[video=youtube;dUvbIThbh68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUvbIThbh68[/video]


----------



## 8433jeff

The old "I wonder how long this bale will be" New Holland baler. People swore by them, most of them only drove, not stacked them on the wagon or in the barn-we swore at them. 

[video=youtube;Hc-37ZvP2u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc-37ZvP2u4[/video]


----------



## Marco

I'm thinking the first Highlander movie when Clancy was spinning his sword around before Candy showed up, don't need none of that here. Nothing runs like a Deere, nothing smells like a John.


----------



## 8433jeff

Silly Marco, did you really think my thread about red tractors would never have any of the better ones in it?:msp_tongue:


----------



## Marco

Like the leapers till they got more hydraulic lines than a submarine, nothing like getting a platform off a 3020 and look at asphalt.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/pRoJ5eIK5jk?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

*How about those Allis folks*

Starts in bittercold
View attachment 304469


----------



## Marco

Crapper where I took this picture, they are doing better than you.
View attachment 304470


----------



## Marco

*Happy customer*

Trainwreck IH mechanic, won't be so bad if people would leave me alone with their issues with Deeres with a squacking duck under the fuel tank.View attachment 304471
Joe on left me on right, first tractor I worked on as Heffron Valley Repair


----------



## Marco

Deere techs are pompous pias MOFOs because the can braze hydraulic lines.


----------



## Marco

*Hey big boy*

Let's do thisView attachment 304472


----------



## Marco

I spent some time with a tool and die maker sorting out the shifting on a 806, shifts good, toughest mother on the planet.


----------



## Marco

When she won't start no more I hope I have enough to make her the best prettiest fake 1206 the world has ever seen :redface:


----------



## 8433jeff

Marco said:


> Like the leapers till they got more hydraulic lines than a submarine, nothing like getting a platform off a 3020 and look at asphalt.
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/pRoJ5eIK5jk?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



OK, so how many lines do those 2+2's have? And could they be any uglier? I didn't think so.

[video=youtube;-B8X_UojYRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B8X_UojYRc[/video]

One thing them red guys could make right was a plow.


----------



## Eccentric

*I like old tractors.*


----------



## Marco

Anteaters have been discovered to have it to pull a TMR mixer thru any God forsaken yard for little coin. Anteater has AC lines, oil cooler lines and a throttle cable thru the bend ........... JD 3020 has about that to keep the squaking duck under the fueltank happy.


----------



## Marco

8433jeff said:


> One thing them red guys could make right was a plow.



And a binder


----------



## Macman125

Steve NW WI said:


> Thanks for the vid, Jeff.
> 
> I remember the day my uncle traded his 560 in on a new to him 1206 - thought he had made the big time back then, cab and duals.
> 
> Thirty some years later, I'm still wanting a cab tractor - but I know better than to want one of those noisy rattling POS year-a-rounds that seemed like the best thing since sliced bread way back when.



I have 560 diesel that I am inheriting off of my grandfather. Him and I spen a lot of time when I was a little kid restoring the thing. Spent a lot of time bushogging with it growing up also. Never fails to start. Even in the winter as long as the block heater is plugged in.


----------



## Marco

nice thing about a D282 is that they gave you a glow plug guage to watch for fun while your thumb was getting sore from holding the button, which is probably better than "Why won't this Maytag from hell start?"


----------



## Marco

*Farmall M with real diesel, factory 3PT and Roadless 4wd*

Tell Madeline Marie to take a number
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/DABEvj1N7xs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

*I make these old girls work*

Don't like sparks flying across the billhooks like with Deere or New Holland, makes a cuter knot too.
international 885xl, baler b47 at work. - YouTube


----------



## Marco

Had a Deere tech I used to work with out once while I was doing chores gonna show me how to drop a bale and break it, ah Jim these are IH bales, we need to get a jack knife out.


----------



## Marco

To this day my father swears the most wicked setup is a fine tuned IH 46 baler with a live power DC Case with it's oil clutch


----------



## Macman125

Marco said:


> nice thing about a D282 is that they gave you a glow plug guage to watch for fun while your thumb was getting sore from holding the button, which is probably better than "Why won't this Maytag from hell start?"



560 is the same way. It lies.


----------



## Marco

I built a 282 that will start a hour later without glowplugs


----------



## Marco

now you gotta figure 706/806.... 3010/4010 came out about te same time, before that these damn glow plugs vs lets go chase a flywheel into the woods.


----------



## promac850

Alright, got a question about red power here... any and all may answer honestly in regards to excellence/problems or both on this tractor.

How good is the International 404?


----------



## Tree Feller

promac850 said:


> Alright, got a question about red power here... any and all may answer honestly in regards to excellence/problems or both on this tractor.
> 
> How good is the International 404?




Not sure how different it is than the 504 but we've had two and they are great tractors for there age. We had a high crop and a utility with a loader. Both were gas. I've also run a 444 and they are good tractors too. I don't see why the 404 would be any different??


----------



## Marco

404 should use common ignition parts, some of the later utilities used spendy English Lucas stuff. I think on the English ones you had to pull bull gears to get brake seals in:msp_scared: 404 is more or less a brought forward C/340


----------



## Marco

*Seeing how it is Friday, I was thinking I would post the tuffest Binder.... ever*

View attachment 305113

View attachment 305114
View attachment 305115

Common old Tuffy.


----------



## Marco

Unlike you cash croppers sucking on government tit, I need the ether to make my 806 go.


----------



## Marco

Love that stout bottom end when she idles at 5psi with 15w-50, you can't kill what can't be killed.


----------



## Marco

Larry the Leprochaun once told me you keep good rods and mains in them and they will run forevere.


----------



## Marco

Bill Gates is the richest man in the world, when his #### falls down I walk out of my 40 year old mobile home and start my own Redpower roundupView attachment 305131


----------



## Marco

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/sROdIV1PteY?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

Marco said:


> Bill Gates is the richest man in the world, when his #### falls down I walk out of my 40 year old mobile home and start my own Redpower roundupView attachment 305131



Computer locked up, I went out and kissed her twice after father left the gas on. JADWIGA:msp_w00t:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Marco said:


> Bill Gates is the richest man in the world, when his #### falls down I walk out of my 40 year old mobile home and start my own Redpower roundupView attachment 305131



thanks Marco - that's my new desktop background. That's not an M grille, what is it?


----------



## 8433jeff

Marco said:


> now you gotta figure 706/806.... 3010/4010 came out about te same time, before that these damn glow plugs vs lets go chase a flywheel into the woods.



So 1960 and 1963 are about the same time, except they aren't, and a 806 ain't a 4020, which came out in 1963 also. A few thousand farmers at the time said so, and chose the green one. Most the perks of the video starting this thread, like dedicated hydraulics for steering, wide operator platforms, except a more than two cylinder engine, were available from Deere starting with the 1953 introduced first numbered series (50, 60, 70 and 80).

*Actually, quite a few thousand. Sales of John Deere 4020's alone out sold the entire 06 line-up. They did sell/produce them longer, until 1972, but sales of other Deere tractors, such as the 4000 (same engine and frame, 3020 rear end), and 4320 (same tractor, turbo charged engine), no doubt hurt sales of 4020's, if that was possible.

Red ones did use negative ground. That was a option Deere should have used.


----------



## 8433jeff

Steve NW WI said:


> thanks Marco - that's my new desktop background. That's not an M grille, what is it?



450?


----------



## bucknfeller

400?


----------



## bucknfeller

8433jeff said:


> So 1960 and 1963 are about the same time, except they aren't, and a 806 ain't a 4020, which came out in 1963 also. A few thousand farmers at the time said so, and chose the green one. Most the perks of the video starting this thread, like dedicated hydraulics for steering, wide operator platforms, except a more than two cylinder engine, were available from Deere starting with the 1953 introduced first numbered series (50, 60, 70 and 80).
> 
> *Actually, quite a few thousand. Sales of John Deere 4020's alone out sold the entire 06 line-up. They did sell/produce them longer, until 1972, but sales of other Deere tractors, such as the 4000 (same engine and frame, 3020 rear end), and 4320 (same tractor, turbo charged engine), no doubt hurt sales of 4020's, if that was possible.
> 
> Red ones did use negative ground. That was a option Deere should have used.




You can interpret those numbers any way you want, the way I see it, JD was stuck on the 4020, and IH had moved along to the 66 series.

My neighbors always thought their 4020 was a better plow tractor than the 806, it had a sweet spot for the 5 16's and you could get more done with it. That was until one Sunday, their 1066 blew a tire, and the tried hooking the 6 16's to the 4020. She wouldn't move them. Hooked them to the 806, and couldn't tell the difference from the 5 16's. She never even knew they added a plow :msp_wink:


----------



## 8433jeff

bucknfeller said:


> *You can interpret those numbers any way you want, the way I see it, JD was stuck on the 4020, and IH had moved along to the 66 series.*
> 
> My neighbors always thought their 4020 was a better plow tractor than the 806, it had a sweet spot for the 5 16's and you could get more done with it. That was until one Sunday, their 1066 blew a tire, and the tried hooking the 6 16's to the 4020. She wouldn't move them. Hooked them to the 806, and couldn't tell the difference from the 5 16's. She never even knew they added a plow :msp_wink:



Stuck? No. Why change a lot when you are selling as many as they did? Up to 48% of Deere tractor sales at times were 4020's. The 4020 was the 4010 powered up some and bettered. A 1964 4020 changed quite a bit by 1973 to stay ahead of the red menace. Then Generation II sent Deere out ahead again, and only near the end of IH did the products from Rock Island come close to catching the ones from Waterloo.

I wouldn't think of hooking 6 bottoms to a 4020. Many farmers found IH's 6 plow claims for the 806 false, and switched brands. Around here, in the hills and clay loam, you pulled four and were happy happy. With either or any other brand, by the way.

And as your post states, they normally got more done with the 4020 than the 806. Color matters not when production is mattered most. And why the succession of X6's began.

They were considered to be stuck on the two cylinder, until the show in Dallas in August of 1961. Shortly thereafter, they were number one and never surpassed again, not entirely due to the products, but without solid ones, they wouldn't have maintained the lead. That has been proved time and again, by other outfits in other industries as well.

Leadership of IH is to blame for their collapse. If the products were superior, they would have survived. Good, sometimes great products, didn't keep them safe from bankruptcy. Very little of the red construction equipment was loved by the user or owner, even after it changed names (Dresser). Light trucks never could be made profitable, although a good, sometimes great product. And they never really went big overseas. A company of their size and stature should of made it, but a near perfect storm of strike, the economy, and lack of a clear direction from the top took it down. And has allowed mother Deere to become quite haughty and full of herself.

[video=youtube;UtjbYPb0fA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtjbYPb0fA8[/video]


----------



## bucknfeller

I'm not going to argue with you about 50 year old tractors Jeff  I know what I like, and apparently you do to. They each had their ups and downs. They might have got more done with the 4020 and a moulboard plow, but when you compare the two with a 9 shank chisel plow, we both know who comes out on top.


----------



## Eccentric

8433jeff said:


> Leadership of IH is to blame for their collapse. If the products were superior, they would have survived. Good, sometimes great products, didn't keep them safe from bankruptcy. Very little of the red construction equipment was loved by the user or owner, even after it changed names (Dresser). Light trucks never could be made profitable, although a good, sometimes great product. And they never really went big overseas. A company of their size and stature should of made it, but a near perfect storm of strike, the economy, and lack of a clear direction from the top took it down. And has allowed mother Deere to become quite haughty and full of herself.



Sad but true. The only division of IHC that stayed above water and that continues to survive is the MD/HD truck line (Navistar/ITEC-International Truck and Engine Co, or whatever they're calling themselves now). The AG, Construction, and Light Duty lines are long gone. Similar fates befell A/C, White, Oliver, and other great American companies. They've all been bought out, absorbed, or gone bankrupt. I don't know anything about the current JD company. I do hope that they (and Cat) can stay focused, alive, and well and not be bought out or bankrupted by the Indian, Chinese, or Korean competitors...


----------



## 8433jeff

Eccentric said:


> Sad but true. The only division of IHC that stayed above water and that continues to survive is the MD/HD truck line (Navistar/ITEC-International Truck and Engine Co, or whatever they're calling themselves now). The AG, Construction, and Light Duty lines are long gone. Similar fates befell A/C, White, Oliver, and other great American companies. They've all been bought out, absorbed, or gone bankrupt. I don't know anything about the current JD company. I do hope that they (and Cat) can stay focused, alive, and well and not be bought out or bankrupted by the Indian, Chinese, or Korean competitors...



Fort Wayne, Indiana will never be the same. Neither is Rock Island, both sites of major factories of IH for a long time. Deere and Cat are doing well, as much of their little beasts now are being built overseas by the same factories producing their "competition". And unions have seen too many strong armed corporations fall to the wayside and have realized the company might not always be there to rape and pillage. Both feature pretty remarkable parts systems-they should for the prices charged. Both got out front and stayed there by doing what was best for the customer; now they seem to be doing the customer in the best way for them. 

Though they are hardly alone in that sentiment; it seems even government has adopted that business model.

[video=youtube;vPkeOOd9Llo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPkeOOd9Llo[/video]


----------



## Marco

Steve NW WI said:


> thanks Marco - that's my new desktop background. That's not an M grille, what is it?



Super M, Jadwiga


----------



## Marco

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/NaJktmEOJ_E?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marco

Jeff, what do you do? I like my 806's ball of yarn primary filter that lets me dump in 5 gallons of strained fyer oil. I made 270 4.5x4 round bales and chewed up chit that would have made an over road truck driver puke. Don't pick on my 806. 
Come on Old Tuffy.


----------



## Marco

You know what I learned a long time ago that it is counter productive to try to convert people, more for me.


----------



## Marco

Deere dealers kid was over by my friends with the IH in the bathroom floor tile and asked how come the Magnums always fade out when the Deeres stay so nice. Magnums are out in the hot sun working while the Deeres are in the shade of the shop. He didn't have nothing.


----------



## Marco

Local John Deere wrench pronounced a 806 junk 20 years ago and I put a MCV pump in last spring:msp_wink:


----------



## Marco

Blondes, Brunettes or Redheads; all I want is a stove that will hold fire till the farm report comes on.


----------



## Marco

One winter I had a Nowegian tool and die maker help me hardface and grind the shifting parts to my pugly 806, so before you talk, my old girl has had a stitch or 2 put in.


----------



## Marco

Guy was into EDM so he made stuff right


----------



## 8433jeff

Marco said:


> One winter I had a Nowegian tool and die maker help me hardface and grind the shifting parts to my pugly 806, so before you talk, my old girl has had a stitch or 2 put in.



TMI, Marco, TMI.


----------



## Marco

Nice that I can have a little guy that looks like an extra from Hogan's Hero's make my IH work after I remove a few covers where a Deere you need to gut out like a fish.


----------



## farmer steve

*more red power & some green.NOT JD*

Here's some pics from my travels. the IH364 is the first tractor i bought.1978.it was made in england. have only seen 2 others like it.


View attachment 305722
View attachment 305723
View attachment 305724
View attachment 305725


----------



## Steve NW WI

Gotta love the Amish - they'll use MFWD, but not pneumatic tires.


----------



## farmer steve

Steve NW WI said:


> Gotta love the Amish - they'll use MFWD, but not pneumatic tires.



actually the guys that are driving these are Team Mennonites. they use the steel wheels cause the church elders didn't want the kids taking them out for joy rides to town.:msp_w00t: they still use horse n buggies.


----------



## SS Sniper

Marco said:


> Took it like a trouperView attachment 297664



Super MTA. Nice!


----------



## Marco

Jadwiga is just a Super M, second crop is so poor that father is running it on the mower conditioner with no live power because I got 80 gallons of rot gut gas donated to me from the boat people. Big guys keep running to the county office, I keep recycling.


----------



## Marco

I'm guessing, unless they where trying to be diffacult and switched sides on the tabs, the 7.6 Navistar has the same rod bearings as my old 806. STD/STD and she looks like hell, shifts nice after I spend several evening with a tool and die maker putting a stitch in things.


----------



## Dalmatian90

farmer steve said:


> actually the guys that are driving these are Team Mennonites. they use the steel wheels cause the church elders didn't want the kids taking them out for joy rides to town.:msp_w00t: they still use horse n buggies.



I wonder how the traction is steel v. rubber?

Anyway, Steve's pretty much got it right -- with the Amish and Old Order Mennonites they don't reject technology, they just evaluate it differently from most of us. 

But the basic test is the same: Does it tend to pull families and communities together, or allow them to spread apart?

They have to balance that with actually making a living, which is where compromises often come in. While the Amish almost universally prohibit tractors in the field, many if not most allow them as power units in the farmyard.

The OMMs are more liberal in their acceptance of technology and figure its OK to use tractors for field work as long as you use steel wheels because it forces you to still keep all your fields together -- you can't rent fields a few miles down the road away from your home, family, and neighbors whereas if you had rubber tires you'd be tempted to drive to them. Plus the teens aren't tempted to use them to go to town, so double win.

The Amish tend to figure if you don't allow mains electricity in the home, you don't have to worry about things like radio or TV to begin with, and the lack of electric lights helps encourage the family to all gather in the living room around the propane lamp instead of spreading out to their own rooms after supper to listen to a radio or even just read alone.

How they approach technology rejects the individualism (do whatever feels good to you) that predominates today's Western societies, and instead emphasizes both conforming too and relying upon their social groups and what is best for the group is what is most important for individuals to do.


----------



## Marco

Boyscouts used to get good billing, so a local camp got an I9 (W9) from North Chicago Navy base. Father got it on a bid, could pull 4 14 on land, big hoss, Popeye. 806 makes you wonder where to mount a Woods deck under the long gone 9, now the 806 is a toy.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/SdhAfMor9BM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Eccentric

Marco said:


> Boyscouts used to get good billing, so a local camp got an I9 (W9) from North Chicago Navy base. Father got it on a bid, could pull 4 14 on land, big hoss, Popeye. 806 makes you wonder where to mount a Woods deck under the long gone 9, now the 806 is a toy.
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/SdhAfMor9BM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I saw an I9 pulling a sled at a tractor show. That old beast had some serious grunt.


----------



## Marco

I was trying to get it under control, but since I had all the local Binders fixed up so well I took on a beat 4010 green thing with no hydraulics. Really? take the front axle off to get the hydraulic pump out. Like getting tonsils removed thru door #2. Lines, Holy Christ lines.....pipes everywhere.

Put the little pump back in the front of that 3010/20 gas. Don't try to upgrade it, the standby pressure will haunt you.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Marco

"I got that 986 when I just got out of Nam








"I got that 986 when I just got out of Nam"
Really, with the PFC closed center hydraulic punp?
Really it was just an adjustment, this one is on me.




"


----------



## colson04




----------



## Marco

It is awesome that IH engineers could pull that 706/806 design so far forward, big guy 1486, last 3688. Man did they milk that design. It held up in the 4 speed anteaters, kinda. Till you sodbusters thaught you had a Stieger.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

rather have this and it burns wood/coal 120hp steam traction engine pulling a 20 bottom in hard red clay.


----------



## Marco

jakewells said:


> rather have this and it burns wood/coal 120hp steam traction engine pulling a 20 bottom in hard red clay.



Interesting what shows up in the little squares after the video.


----------



## Marco

An Anteater is still your cheapest option for dragging a TMR mixer thru slop.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Massey Ferguson - the "other" red. 1973 180 to be exact.


----------



## Marco

504 Loctite sealant on a C-200 oil filter base, Awesome. Like glass. No gasket, cause it leaked.
Impress yourself, clamp 2 pieces of angle iron with 504 and it is awesome.
On a 361 or 407 wrap the Oring grooves with Teflon tape and push like hell.


----------



## Marco

I have 806, I have nothing to prove here.


----------



## Marco

Women have a problem with the smell of Hy-Tran and dogbones.


----------



## Marco

Got a 1256 Deere Slayer in, runs a PM 165 Artsway mixer for his hogs. Tried to help a neighbor, slid on the ice and broke the 540. No hi torque. 
Yes sir we are making money out here while you complain about inner city obesity. 1256 is over 40 years old.


----------



## Marco

It is getting bad when a guy that raises hogs has to sell his 1256 emblem to keep farming.


----------



## Marco

About that time of year, time to go start the 806 that laid in the fencerow since last fall. 
You spend a little time on the shifting they seem to be quite durable.
I think of the nose candy button like the one they used to push in the Godzilla cartoon.
Roosa and 1/2" square head socket head bolts, with pipe plugs for core plugs. I got a moldy Oldy.


----------



## Marco

Be nice to start a Case thread, but the last good ones where SC/DC/LA.


----------



## Marco

I'm modern I got Case IH, Jadwiga and Ottis.


----------



## Marco

Funny how the need to drop a deuce and you start to see patterns in the floor tile.


----------



## Marco

Give the Allis guys credit, when they need points and condenser they pick the old ones out and stir the new ones with a screwdriver. IH not so much.


----------



## Marco

So far Old Arthour Case is going, had 3 pails of some Shell tcd? 50 with a Zinc package. Yeah let's pour that in there, they used to run on non detergent 40.
Early Farmall M rods are .020 smaller on the big end than Case, have a bigger wristpin and are more available. Hmmm, and I hear 400 series IH valves are an improvement for the Case.
Love my Racine Queen, 5 Star Moline crapped all over itself and we finished up with Arthour on a stalk chopper.
#60 HD half links are like dead nuts for the toggle links in the live PTO. Need to drill the flat out on the one pin side where the flat is.


----------



## Marco

My Super M has been here 20 years, I rebuilt it a year or so ago, it was made in 1952. Chuckle at the Boomers and Kiotis for the game plots that are 7 years old. 
love this song.


----------



## Marco

At some point in your life you realize you need to make up a U bolt poker stabby thingy that uses the 4 bolt holes around the 1000 shaft on an IH PTO, I have reached that point. That and M flywheels, my gosh they heavy.


----------



## Marco

Try setting a PTO on a Hydro 186 that runs TMR at 1/3 throttle. 235 is close to spec, 175 to 325 on gauge with varying throttle. These old girls are getting old.


----------



## Marco

Had a John Deere tech comment on how crude my 806 was, said it would run on drain oil. 
I said about half in the warmer months.


----------



## Marco

Bad weather for drying hay in Cheesehead land. Old Tuffy got his second (17th) wind and doing well on a Gehl CB600 chopper. Light a candle for Saint Isadore when this is over.


----------



## Marco

120 IH forage box sucks, unloads like a garbage truck at a landfill. Deal with it with 7441 Zetor in 1st or 2nd groundspeed PTO.


----------



## Marco

The Super M is about the same age as Juice Newton.


----------



## Marco

Super M wore a mounted picker and picked 6,000 acres of corn before Juice had any sign of tits.


----------



## Marco

Debbie Harry is older than my SC Case


----------



## Marco

My Granpas favorite John Deere A outlasted the Bee Gees


----------



## Marco

All it takes is money, early M rods in a DC Case with 400 IH exhaust valves.


----------



## Marco

A Binder got us there, Marco with the former Miss Wisconsin.


----------



## Marco




----------



## Marco

I was puckered, but the Old 806 made it through to chop my first crop alfalfa with a Gehl CB600. What a Bruin, Larry the Leprechaun told me 15 years ago if you throw a set of rods and mains in her she'll last forever, that was 15 years ago and we are on our way to forevever. Still STD/STD. Gonna make a fake 1206 out it one day.


----------



## Marco

Told father the 806 has no soul, it will not stop,get your hands out of the rounbdbaler.


----------



## hanniedog

Marco got a Farmall H question. Having to replace the radiator. With the steering shaft out we want to replace the seal,bushing and bearing. What is best way to get the bushing out ?


----------



## Marco

Make sure the bushing is worth your while, You have 2' of unworn shaft you need to get thru your new bushing that may have to be reamed that will still be loose on the worn part? Bearing is bad maybe replace, new seal. Look at bolster shaft and seal going down, That bushing in the bottom is what is most important. Fill the boxwith corn head grease or 50/50 85/140 and wheel bearing grease you stired up.


----------



## Marco

Slit with long die grinder bit.


----------



## Marco

Watched "Memphis Belle" , you should have heard father wake up and yell and scream when Harry Jr. ran The Binder.


----------



## Marco

Next time you pass a Farmall
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o264/FarmallFan/LastAtFarmallWorks.jpg
Durable, like 30 years, folded during Reagan.


----------



## Marco

You do what you gotta do to get er done, 5 Star Moline was blowing coolant all over itself on a forage blower and Father showed me where to wrap baling wire around the flat spring on a John Deere A governor. 5 Star is gone and the A is still here. Truly a glimpse of Hell, 1936 JD A doing the work of a 5 Star Diesel.


----------



## Marco

Know I got Jadwiga the Super M for the forage blower.


----------



## Marco

Trying to pull it together, I stayed home to help Pa, cause at the time pay grade 4ish? for reactor monkey in the navy would have not got a good flunky to help Pa.


----------

